
Entrepreneur Tries His Midas Touch in Space (2003) - nether
http://articles.latimes.com/2003/apr/22/business/fi-spacex22
======
nether
> Whether Musk becomes a space industry visionary -- or the latest in a string
> of delusional Don Quixotes -- remains to be seen. Doubters call Musk's
> vision pie in the sky, a gross underestimation of the technological and
> commercial challenges SpaceX will face.

> But Strategic Insight's Kaplan said that "probably a couple dozen
> entrepreneurs have tried this in the last 10 years, and they've all gone out
> of business. It's easy to say you're building a cheap, simple rocket, but
> that and $2 will get you a cup of coffee at Starbucks."

